# Broken Antenna



## spry (Sep 23, 2012)

I was backing out the garage and didn't realize that the garage door was partially open. The antenna broke off from the base. The FM reception is ok for most stations, but the one station I listen to now has terrible quality. The dealership said I have to replace both the antenna and the base. Total cost: $300. It seems a little steep. Any idea if I can order these parts online and do it myself? Thanks!


----------



## Green (May 14, 2014)

Ouch, I would do a google/bing search on 'gmpartscenter az' , plunk in vehicle and search on antenna. Might find something more reasonable.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Is the base still intact and secured to the roof? If so, get a VG sharkfin from BNR and just replace the antenna mast. Also, the mast is a separate SKU from the base. A picture of the damage might help us help you better.


----------



## spry (Sep 23, 2012)

Here are the pictures.


----------



## kastner03 (May 24, 2014)

It looks like the stuff on the mast half broke off in the base? Is so just try using a drill and easy out to get it out then get a new mast! Or shark fin


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It doesn't appear the base is damaged or loose, so take a pair of pliers and unscrew the remaining part of the antenna mast. Then go to Chevrolet Cruze Shark Fin Antenna and order a shark fin. You'll need your paint code.


----------



## spry (Sep 23, 2012)

These are good suggestions but the part of the mast that has broken off seems deep within the base (no part of the mast is sticking out but I can see it in there). It's flush with insides of the base so there is no room to get pliers in there to pull out the broken piece. Any other tips? 

Also does the shark fin that you are suggesting also screw into the base? If not, do I even need to remove the broken piece of mast in the base?


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

spry said:


> These are good suggestions but the part of the mast that has broken off seems deep within the base (no part of the mast is sticking out but I can see it in there). It's flush with insides of the base so there is no room to get pliers in there to pull out the broken piece. Any other tips?
> 
> Also does the shark fin that you are suggesting also screw into the base? If not, do I even need to remove the broken piece of mast in the base?


Get some of the Quik Steel repair stuff (comes in a stick, you mash it up and then apply and let dry). Apply it to the broken part & a screw. When it dries you should be able to back it out of the threads. Or you can get a broken bolt removal kit, this requires a good drill.

Yes, the Sharkfin screws into the base, so you will need to remove the broken screw.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvVvVMnitAM


----------



## spry (Sep 23, 2012)

The Quik Steel stuff sounds intriguing. 

But I thought of a simpler "fix". When I just hold the broken antenna mast close to the base, the reception on the radio is much improved. So I thought about just gluing the broken mast back onto the base. Is this a terrible idea? If not, what glue would you recommend?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It won't hold.


----------



## spry (Sep 23, 2012)

obermd said:


> It won't hold.


That is definitely a concern. If I fail to remove the broken part from the base, then I might just risk gluing it. Any ideas on increasing the chance that it won't fall apart?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Other than welding the antenna together it will fall apart again. I still think you need to get a counter sink bit and drill out the piece in the base.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Just get yourself a screw extractor set, or single extractor.
Example: Shop Screw Extractors at Lowes.com!


----------



## MemphisR32 (Aug 21, 2014)

Base looks ok to me other than you need to "easy out" the remaining threads in the base. I'm sure an antenna mast cant be that much to replace and your on your way. The dealer likely wants to bill parts and labor for this repair that is not necessary.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

The one on my salvage '12 Eco was broken off. I just drilled it with a left hand drill bit. The bit grabbed the broken off piece and spun it out. It's brass so it drills easy. This is the cleanest and easiest way to fix it.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

I think the new antenna was about $15.


----------

